

Ask HN: Lawyers are expensive, how much is that? - bo_Olean

I would like to know how much does it cost to hire a lawyer ? Is it case dependent or they have a fixed pay scale ? Heard that, lawyer cost increases over time. Is it like the cost per extra feature request by a web client ?
======
hmahncke
The answer like always is that everything depends - so is case dependent as
you put in your question. I'm not aware that it regularly increases over time,
unless the issues get more complicated over time. The most common model is
paying by the hour (or sub-hour increment. If you are working with a top-tier
silicon valley law firm on IP issues something else complex, you can pay
several hundred dollars an hour, or a hundred or two for advice on privacy
policies, or less than that for easy work they can punt to an associate. Other
arrangements are possible if you have a relationship with the firm or lawyer;
like taking options in lieu of cash; or a retainer (fixed price per month).
And now more and more standard documents are available online, which might
take many of the costs way way down:
[http://www.seriesseed.com/posts/2010/02/series-seed-
financin...](http://www.seriesseed.com/posts/2010/02/series-seed-financing-
documents.html)

If you can say more about your issue, you might get better feedback - it
really is very dependent on the situation.

Hope this helps a little.

